# Framed my photo that i am entering into the festival i am so excited.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Guys!!! I got my photo framed from the camera house yesterday and Garry said i didn't need a frame that would over ride the dragon. I wanted the dragon to stand out. He said this frame would be really nice... We weren't sure as a man said he didn't like the frame so i took it back to the camera house today and they still say that this is the best frame for the photo.... Then on the way back to the car we called into the Arts and Crafts shop and they are into framing i asked them what they thought of the frame and they loved it they put hooks on the back so they can hang it in the competition. The people in the Arts shop said the frame was perfect. I really like the old look of the frame..The frame cost me $69 so it is good quality.. What do you guys think?

My new Frame.




Thanks for stopping by..​


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the rustic outdoorsy look of the frame. It goes awesome with the picture.. Good job!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I love the rustic outdoorsy look of the frame. It goes awesome with the picture.. Good job!


Thank you so much.. I feel a bit better about the frame now...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

The frame is gorgeous it compliments the picture very well. It's like the natural environment the dragon would live in


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

As I have just told you while speaking on the phone, I think it looks fabulous.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I love the frame and believe it was a perfect choice to go along with your photo.
Best of luck in the festival, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> The frame is gorgeous it compliments the picture very well. It's like the natural environment the dragon would live in


Thank you Niamhf... I was thinking the same thing the frame looks like a nature frame. Now I am happy with the frame,,



Kate C said:


> As I have just told you while speaking on the phone, I think it looks fabulous.


Thank you Kate... I know we were talking on the phone at the same time you were looking at my picture and to be able to type with one finger while holding the phone up to your ear with the other hand is hard to do.. You didn't make any mistakes either!!!! I am happy you liked the frame I hope the judges like it now... The judge put $110 on it for people go buy it...I hope i can impress the judges with my picture and new frame...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> I love the frame and believe it was a perfect choice to go along with your photo.
> Best of luck in the festival, Lyn!


Thank you Ana... I'm glad you liked the frame... I must of posted my message at the same time you posted..The competition Festival is on the 2nd of March.... My very first time I am entering never done this before I am only taking photos as a hobby and I love it.. You can tell when I take so many photos of Indi cause I love him....


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love it! It gives something more.. rustic to the wonderful picture you took, Lyn!  Best of luck to the festival!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> I love it! It gives something more.. rustic to the wonderful picture you took, Lyn!  Best of luck to the festival!


Thank you Despina.... I will have to post about it after the festival on the 2nd of March... The framing people were really impressed with my picture they are looking forward to other photos I take for the next competition..


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I think the frame looks very nice with it's rustic look and compliments the photo very well!:thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> I think the frame looks very nice with it's rustic look and compliments the photo very well!:thumbsup:


Thank you Gabby... We tried other frames but they didn't go well like dark brown and black frames but this one suites it....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The rustic look of the frame compliments your photograph perfectly, Lyn. 
It provides the exact look I would have chosen had I been the one framing it.

Best of luck in the competition. 
I definitely believe you have a good chance of winning. 

Your photographs are always professional quality and I'm very impressed with your abilities.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *The rustic look of the frame compliments your photograph perfectly, Lyn.
> It provides the exact look I would have chosen had I been the one framing it.
> 
> Best of luck in the competition.
> ...


Thank you Deb... Your comments mean the world to me. I am glad that you would of picked the same frame as I did to suit the dragon... I wasn't sure to start with but now that other people like the frame I have changed my mind. My mothers friend was a man he is a friend of our family he didn't like the frame he said it was roughly made at a timber place and didn't suit it..... Then after him saying that I thought I chose the wrong frame... I was a bit upset with him he liked the photo but didn't like the frame. I won't bring the picture out next time he is at our place... I just needed some other advice on the frame that is why I posted the picture here... Hey deb we have good taste don't we... I know where to come when I post my next entry picture when picking out a frame... I picked out the rustic frame cause it blended in with the bark of the tree.. Deb are you sure the frame doesn't over ride the dragon. I want to impress the judges as this is my first time in putting a photo into a competition.... Taking photos is my hobby... That's why I have so many photos of Indigo...


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The frame doesn't take attention away from the photo, it compliments it. Which is what you want from a frame for a picture you are entering in a competition. Good luck with that.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Therm said:


> The frame doesn't take attention away from the photo, it compliments it. Which is what you want from a frame for a picture you are entering in a competition. Good luck with that.


Thank you Therm. The picture looks much better than the photo I posted and it also doesn't have a water mark over the photo. I put the mark on so google can't take my photo... That is the look I was wanting.. Your comment means a lot to me....


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Deb... Your comments mean the world to me. I am glad that you would of picked the same frame as I did to suit the dragon... I wasn't sure to start with but now that other people like the frame I have changed my mind. My mothers friend was a man he is a friend of our family he didn't like the frame he said it was roughly made at a timber place and didn't suit it..... Then after him saying that I thought I chose the wrong frame... I was a bit upset with him he liked the photo but didn't like the frame. I won't bring the picture out next time he is at our place... I just needed some other advice on the frame that is why I posted the picture here... Hey deb we have good taste don't we... I know where to come when I post my next entry picture when picking out a frame... I picked out the rustic frame cause it blended in with the bark of the tree.. Deb are you sure the frame doesn't over ride the dragon. I want to impress the judges as this is my first time in putting a photo into a competition.... Taking photos is my hobby... That's why I have so many photos of Indigo...


The frame does not over shadow the pic... It stands back and let's the photo shine... That is one of the reasons I like it so much.. It looks amazing (I love real wood) but it showcases the photo and not itself. Don't worry about what your man friend said... Everyone has different tastes and different likes. That's what makes a contest so fun. If everyone loved the same thing it wouldn't be much of a contest would it?...lol the photo itself is awesome. The lizard is crystal clear in focus and perfectly composed.. Great job and good luck, when is the judging? Make sure you let us know how you did!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is a wonderful picture, Lyn! The way the dragon is sitting is very majestic, and with that frame, it's like a window right out into the wilderness! 

It looks lovely and I'm sure everyone will be very impressed--I know I always am with your photos!  hoto:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

As I said in my previous post, the frame is PERFECT for your picture. :hug:

The frame simply enhances the photo without overshadowing it. 
Your exquisite photo is the focus of everyone's attention which is as it should be.

Good Luck in the Competition and remember

It's all about HAVING FUN!!!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ParrotletsRock said:


> The frame does not over shadow the pic... It stands back and let's the photo shine... That is one of the reasons I like it so much.. It looks amazing (I love real wood) but it showcases the photo and not itself. Don't worry about what your man friend said... Everyone has different tastes and different likes. That's what makes a contest so fun. If everyone loved the same thing it wouldn't be much of a contest would it?...lol the photo itself is awesome. The lizard is crystal clear in focus and perfectly composed.. Great job and good luck, when is the judging? Make sure you let us know how you did!


Thank you.. Yes I'll be sure to let you all know how it goes...



StarlingWings said:


> That is a wonderful picture, Lyn! The way the dragon is sitting is very majestic, and with that frame, it's like a window right out into the wilderness!
> 
> It looks lovely and I'm sure everyone will be very impressed--I know I always am with your photos!  hoto:


Thank you Gi Gi. You are really kind..



FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> As I said in my previous post, the frame is PERFECT for your picture. :hug:
> 
> ...


Thank you again Deb... As I said this is my very first time in putting a photo into the festival.. It is a lot of fun picking out the frame hooks etc... It will be so cool seeing my photo in with all of other people's work.. I am excited and overwhelmed that this judge wanted me to enter my photo and she hasn't even seen it yet ... This is a big festival.. I'll take lots of photos when it is on.. I am looking forward to it... I won't get disappointed if it doesn't win or If anyone doesn't buy it I'll be proud to hang it on the wall in our house.... Anyway it's all fun if it wins that will be nice... I'll be on top of the world..


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

I love it!!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

KathyP said:


> I love it!!!!


Thank you Kathy...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great, beautiful picture and the frame compliments it very well.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cody said:


> Looks great, beautiful picture and the frame compliments it very well.


Thank you Cody...I am really happy with the frame now.


----------

